# U.K. Visa peak processing time



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Is my understanding correct that June-September is peak season for UKVI application processing? I'm about to submit my settlement application in Pune and they don't to settlement priority here and the visa processing seems to be a bit slower now than what was there earlier when April stats were published on the government website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antshiel1970 (Aug 27, 2015)

https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

antshiel1970 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times




I did see this but issue is that the stats aren't real time and I would think that this time UKVI should get greater influx of tier 4 application that can cause delays to overall processing but I'm not sure. So wondering if anybody had speedy turnaround during this time of the year without priority application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

